# what would you do with a 30G



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

my friend is gonna let me ''borrow'' their 30G tank (its either a 30G or 40G tank)

what would you use for filtraition, heater, airation.
and the substrate, plants, and decorations/hidingplaces, and of course the fish.

i would like to put in gouramis, guppys, few platys, few tetras, anglefish, banjo catfish, otto algea eaters, some discus if possible, some corydoras, and some female bettas (maybe, i'll have the ten gallon left over...)

I want to take my time on this tank seeings how it will be a long time before i upgrade again, even if it takes me 7 months it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

some of those fish gretty pretty large for a 30g.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

its not a 30 gallon, its a 40G. my dad took a peak at it and said its prob. a 40 gallon. not a thirty but by the way he described it it sounds like a 50-55 G tank. oh and its a loong tank, gotta love em!!!


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I hope you aren't planning on putting all those fish in there at once... Most people only keep discus in species aquariums because of their requirements. Ill leave the rest to someone who knows what they are talking about


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Do you have the dimensions of the tank? You can figure out how many gallons it is by the dimensions. Knowing the tank size will really make a difference in what you can put in there.

Discus get too large for a 30 or 40g tank. I would say the minimum for them is a 55g. There are a few fish you can put with them, but they still need a larger tank.

I would skip the livebearers and go for a tetra/cory/otto tank. If the tank is 18 inches tall or more, you could have *one* angelfish. If the tank is only 30g though...no matter how tall it is, I would skip the angel. They get pretty big, and can make a 30g look tiny.

I would go with an opaline or blue gourami instead of the angel. You could have a couple schools of tetras...maybe lemons, pristellas, head and tailights, rummynose, flames, *or* cardinals. Or you could go with some Harlequin rasboras instead of tetras.

I would stick with the smaller cory types: pygmy, habrosus, panda, or trilineatus (false juliis).

I would also skip the female bettas.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

what about the banjo catfish? they get about 5-6'' big. but they dont move that much, people often mistake for being dead) at least thats what the article said...)

i like the panda corys, and them ones you always see at the store.
i dont really care for the tetras that much, i like some of them just not the majority of them.
gouramis i think are the coolest, i still have a lot of planning time left and i dont want to do it the way i did my 10 gallon, which was buy the tank, put fish in it bare then slowly add decroations and stuff


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Is your signature still correct? If so I would move the tetras and barbs from the 2 gal into the new tank and add some to make real schools. Then I would move the beta from the 1/2 gal into the 2 gal and keep the 1/2 gal as a candy jar.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i second garfeildnfish.

your 2 gallon tanks are way over stocked, and a 1/2 gallon bowl is good for nothing but a candy dish. take the tetras from your 10g, the barbs and tetras from the 2g, and round out their schools more to at LEAST 4 fish, 6 is better. then you could have maybe a dwarf gourami.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

I also agree with the others. Tetras and barbs don't belong in a 2g tank. Really the only fish that does is a betta...and by himself. I personally don't put bettas in anything smaller than a 5g. Move all the tetras and barbs to the new tank. Fill out the tetra school and maybe add a couple more cherry barbs. Then you can worry about what else to add.

I also wouldn't add the fish to a bare tank. Get the gravel and decorations/plants in there before you add the fish. Having plants and caves makes them more secure than just a bare tank.

I don't know anything about banjo cats so I can't comment on them.

You could add one gourami to the new tank that is one of the smaller types (dwarf, honey, opaline, pearl, blue). Adding more than one is trouble.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can keep one pair of angels in 30, two pair in a 55. Don't mix them with discus unless your tank is huge. I'd use 1 300 watt heater, stick on thermometer, undergravel filter with 2 small powerheads, 2-4 inches of natural gravel and a Penguin 300 or emperor 400 power filter. A one bulb strip light and glass lid for plastic plants a double bulb light if you want live plants. I would fill the tank, put in the gravel and ornaments, run the filters for 24 hours or until the temp. matched the other tanks, then dump all the fish from the 2 & 10 into the new tank and put the filters from those tanks in/on the new tank. After a couple of weeks, refill the little tanks, put the filters back, divide the 2 and spread the bettas out. Add additional fish to the big tank a few at a time after quarrantining them in the 10 for a few weeks each.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

cherry barbs dont seem to be able to go with to many fish, the compatiblity chart says caution required on most fish.
could i put paradise fish in with gouramis? if i can keep the barbs, gouramis, guppies, few platys, tetras, and cory cats together it would be fine, but arent the barbs mean little things?

how would this be? if there all compatilbe
5-6 gouramis max size 2''
3 platys 2''
4 cherry barbs 2''
2 head and tail tetras and 1 gold tetra 2'' and 1-1/2''
1 banjo catfish 5-6''
5 guppys 2-1/2'' 
2 otto algea eaters 1-1/2''
and some cory cats 2-1/2''
would it be overstocked if it was 30G? would it be about right if it was a 40G? and could i put more fish in a 50-55G tank?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

> could i put paradise fish in with gouramis


No. Labyrinth fish don't mix well. I suggest only one gourami of one type. You may be able to have 3 of a type, but I would get a second opinion from someone who has successfully kept 3 together. Usually males are all you can find in LFS. They tend to be aggressive towards each other and may try to kill each other.

Cherry barbs are pretty peaceful. You really want to get more females than males, so the male won't harass the same female all the time. My male cherry sometimes chases neons and glowlights, but he has never hurt them. Cherries are generally very peaceful, unlike tiger barbs.

And about your stocking list:
-5-6 gouramis will not work. Like I said above, you may be able to get 3, but I would get a second opinion from someone who has kept 3.
-3 platies and 5 guppies is alot of livebearers for a 30g tank. I'm sure the other fish will help control the fry, but if any do survive, you will soon have overcrowding issues.
-tetras need to be in a group. I think you should put the head and tailights in the 30g and up the school to atleast 6. Keep the gold tetras in the 10g and add 5 more.
-I would go with 3 cherries (1m/2f). That is a good ratio to keep everyone happy.
-I think you could get away with a school of 6 of the smaller cories.

I would go with:
30g
6+ head and tailights
3 platies
5 guppies
6 cories (smaller type: Pygmy, Habrosus, Panda, False Julii, Bandit)
2 ottos
3 cherry barbs
1 gourami 

I would skip the banjo cat. They may not be very active, but they will contribute to the bioload. A 5-6 inch cat probably produces alot of waste. If you absolutely have to have one, I suggest getting that instead of cories. Having both would be too much.

10g
6 gold tetras
betta from the 1/2g

2g
betta

1g
betta

1/2g
candy!!

If the tank is a 30g, I think that would be slightly overstocked, but better than the 10g now. Do you already have 5 guppies or is that how many you want? I suggest only having the pair, or maybe adding only one more.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

so only 1 gourami can go in a tank, so do i kinda treat a male gourami like a male betta?

there is also a smaller banjo catfish, this type only gets to be about 4''


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

No, male gouramis are NOT like male bettas. There can be more than one male, but they will be a little teritorial. In your case with a 40 gallon you should only get 1 gourami of that size, otherwise you would be fine with 2, even 3 dwarf gouramis.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

one moer question. will swordtail platies and reg./ass. platys school? or will swordtails only go with swordtails


----------



## madman3000 (Mar 29, 2006)

I keep a single guarmi and it is a female and still very territorial. It even kept my chiclids out of the bell in my 30gal tank for a good three months


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Swordtails and platies don't school that I know of. They may hang out...but they aren't schooling fish.

I think 3 dwarf gouramis are safer than 2. I had 2 in a 10g and they fought all the time. One even ended up dying from its wounds. I had no where to move it. I have had people tell me that 2 dwarf gouramis fought in a 55g. I wouldn't put 2 together, but that's just me. I don't like seeing fish get bullied. Maybe with 3 the aggression would be evened out.

Paradise fish are more like bettas though. I wouldn't keep them with another type of labyrinth fish.

I have an Opaline gourami in my 29g and I added a Bolivian Ram. I noticed that the gourami was chasing after the ram all the time. I ended up having to move the ram out. Gouramis are territorial and sometimes aggressive. You never know if you are getting a peaceful one or not. That's why I wouldn't chance it. Get one of the larger types (Blue, Opaline, Pearl, Moonbeam) and not dwarves.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

gouramis are peacful and the dwarf one are not?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

If your still looking for ideas.

What about a community tank some tetras, nice school of cardinals would be nice for the the bottom you could go with 1 brislenose catfish or a school of cory's.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Dwarf gouramis are for the most part peaceful. I used to have 2 in my 55, and they never hurt any other inhabitants other than a few ghost shrimp that they would accasionally pick at. Larger gouramis (i.e. Blue, Gold, Opaline, Snakeskin) are considered semi-agressive, even though I never seen mine harm a thing. Once again, I have never had problems with any gourami, even keeping a 6" snakeskin with a dwarf gourami, no problems. You might actually want to consider a pearl gourami, they are probably the most peaceful gourami out there. I owned mine for 3 years, never did it harm anything.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

If you must have more than one gourami... I would get a male and female dwarf. However, from what ive read you still might have problems. If you do decide to get more than one please provide a lot of hiding places.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i could put a pair of angels n with gouranmis right?

also i was just at the petstore today and saw a whole bunch of the blue dwarf gouramis together


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I had a male snakeskin kill a female. They are aggressive before mating like bettas. I was told to breed them like mean cichlids, with a divider between them. So any number of gouramis might be fine together until they get old enough to breed. Read extensively about any fish you are considering keeping.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think angels and gouramis are both territorial and the angels will want about a 24" territory if they pair up. If the other fish can't get out a cichlid pair's territory, they'll get beat up. If your tank turns out to be 48" long, you could probably have some gouramis with one pair of angels, but I don't know enough about gouramis to know what size territory they'll want.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If I was you I wouldn't mix livebears with tetras unless in tank has an exact pH of 7 and a dH of about 8-10 and no higher. Tetras are best kept in schools with other peaceful fish, maybe a one dwarf gourami. 
Here are some recomended options.

Tank 1) pH6, Hardness 4, 2 schools of small tetra, e.g. neons/glowlights, 1 dwarf gourami. And a few bottom feeders of your choice eg cories, ottos

Tank 2) pH 6-7 Hardness 5-10, a few juvenile angels, 1 male and two pearl/ blue gouramis. And a few cories.

Tank 3) pH 7.5-8.5, Hardness 12+, Guppies, swordtails, mollies, platies. Some sea salt required. Also some brackish bottom feeders of your choice e.g. gobies.

Tank 4) Community tank. This tank can have a variety of peaceful fish as long as you maintain a constant pH of around 7 and have a hardness of around 10 degrees.
Two schools of small peaceful tetra, e.g. 6 neons, 6 glowlights. 1 male platy and three females. 1 male swordtail and one female, and a selection of guppies. Danios can be added as long as the tank is heavily planted, otherwise they will harass the tetras. Barbs are best avioded, though there are a few peaceful species. And bottom fedder wise, a school of cories.
If the tank was larger, say a 55 gallon, larger fish such as gouramis and angels can be added. They can be added to smaller tanks without apparant problem, but this will put a strain on the filtration system and smaller tankmates.

The choice is yours, however It's best to go for a tank with the pH AND HARDNESS WHICH IS CLOSEST to yours, if not, you can use RO water if you would like a softwater tank, or include coral gravel if you would like to go with a hardwater setup.
There are also many ways to lower or increase your pH.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

the tank comes with everything, filter, heater, light/hood.

so now it is just a proble with fish. the only reason i am saying platys/guppies is because i want to keep the fish i have now, and then move em to a tank with the other fish.

i am not gonna get a banjo catfish if the tank is 29/30G but i am gonna get one if it is 35/38/40G.
i am in love with the banjo so i need one of them things, even if they are a little ugly! the reason i want one is because how many people own a banjo catfish? i dont think many, i want something that not too many other people own. you now what i mean, right?

i would always put the female guppy in a breeder trap once she gets close, and then bring the fish to my LFS store. i have already asked them if i can bring fish ther and they said yes. so dont worry about the guppies.

how id this? if it is a:

30G:
4 cory cats
3 platys, 1 M, 2F
4 guppys
4 cherry barbs, i believe i onw two males right now, there darker red
2 angels, (someone i know has a 10G with an angel and 2 neon tets) 
3 ottos
3 green fire tetras &
3 head&tail light with 3 gold tetras=
28 fish. is that way to much (sounds like it to me)

35G:
3 cory cats
3 platys
4 guppys
3 cherry barbs
3 ottos
3 green fire tetras
3 head and tail lights/ 
2 gold tetras
1 banjo catfish (smaller type)
1 if possible 2 gouramis.
????

oh i dont know, you say they have to be schoolers, but i really dont want the tetras taking up the whole tank, i dont mind em i just want one/two big fish to take these parts of the tank,
bottom-banjo catfish, cory cats
mid, gouramis or angels, tetras/guppys/platys
top, if i can get away with it i am gonna add the crown-tail betta

i would be fine with having all tetras With say 3-4 big fish in there (gouramis, angels, banjo, anything that can get4-5'' while still staying in the safe zone)

if i can do that, that would be quite cool


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

If you don't want all the tetras then return them to the LFS. I give up on giving you advice. Go ahead and stick whatever you want in the tank....it seems you are determined to do that anyways. I don't think a pair of angels should be kept in a 30g. They certainly shouldn't be kept in a 10g. So tell that person that their fish will be stunted.

I think you are trying to stuff too many fish in one small tank. A 30 or 35g isn't big enough for all those fish. Tetras need to be in groups of atleast 5 to be happy.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The second tank sounds better, and make that a dwarf gourami.
They're also the most colorful out of the gouramis, so that's what I'd recommend as they stay small too so wouldn't intimitate any of your tetras. Also, if you get a dwarf gourami, you can add your crowntail too, as larger gouramis will pester your betta. I would have to say no to the angels as they will eat your tetras garanteed. Some people have angel and discus tanks with rummy nosed and cardinal tetras, but these are often in large tanks.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Angels don't always eat tetras but they usally do, I've had the best luck with them and neon tetras. But as they said don't get a pair of angels in a 30g. I learned that the hard way:rip: .


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I kept angels with neons for years, then the neons started dissappearing. The angels had finally gotton big enought to get them in their mouths. The angels breed soon after, though.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Usually if you put the neons in first, and then add small angels, you shouldn't have a problem. Neons are the natural prey of angelfish though.

I have 3 angels in my 55g with head and tailights, rummynose, and flame tetras and haven't lost one yet. The flame tetras are the smallest at about and inch or so long. They are bigger bodied than neons though. They were added after my biggest angel. The other two angels are about 3 inches tall and 3 inches long and were added after the flames. So far, my big angel (about 5 inches tall and 5-6 inches long) has been peaceful. 

I wouldn't trust a 6 inch tall angel with neons in a 30g tank though. That is way too cramped and the neons wouldn't have alot of space to run away.

I especially wouldn't trust a pair of angels in a 30g with any fish. If they breed they may get aggressive trying to guard the eggs. In a cramped space, there could be some injuries or even deaths. No, a 30g isn't that small in general, but when you put two 6 inch tall, 6-7 inch long angels in there with a bunch of other fish...the tank is really small and cramped.

In this tank, I would stick with a gourami. If you must have an angel, I would just have one. And remember that the tank is going to look very small when it gets full grown.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i am gonna find out what the size of the tank is in about 30 minutes.

i just want to try and get the best selection of fish possible.
i dont need the angels, i dont need the banjo catfish, and yet i dont need a tank, yet i have one.

i just would like to have 2-4 bigger fish in the tank, like the angels, or the gourami. 
i'll be able to figure it out once the tank gets here.

do you have to have a least five tetras together in a tank? right now there are 5 fish in a 2G tank (i did'nt put the fish in this tank, some1 gave it to me)
the way i see it the fish will be happier with only one or two more freinds, plus the 28G, 38, 53G more space that the fish will have to swim.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Tetras school. They have strenth in numbers. They feel much safer with more of *their own* kind. That's why its best to have more than just 1 or 2 of a kind. In nature they hang out in hugh schools. Atleast give them a school of 5 of their own kind. Especially if the tank turns out to be 40 or 50 gallons. Then you will have room.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

the tanks measurements are, 36'' wide, 12'' wide, 20'' deep.
i got 38 when i calculated it, it this right?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Yep...about 38g. I got like 37.4g...but you could round up.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

here are some pictures


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

kinda intimidating isnt it? lol


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

> kinda intimidating isnt it


It is!

I have that same tank at home...its empty as well. I am going to sell it though. I was going to set it up, but decided to go with another 55g instead. And my stocking list was too big for that size tank....so I adjusted the tank size instead of the list. 

That stand is nice!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That a nice tank. They may be right about the angels. When I said you could put a pair in a 30, I meant a mated pair, not 2 fish. I had a pair in 30 high that had to be separated after they spawned, I think they disagreed on who gets to eat the eggs. That tank would be nice to let a pair raise fry in, but if you put in a lot of other fish, the angels will get mean when they breed and take 2/3 of the tank for themselves. There is someone in my club who buys little angels then sells them when the reach adulthood and gets more little ones. You could also get some small Latacara or Aequidens.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

it wouldent be to bad if i didnt have all of these differant types of tetras scattered around my house, i am thinking of maybe getting rid of a few tetras, but i still havent decided.

i am not to sure if the base of the tank is big enough for a banjo catfish, its only 12''by36'', i outta prob. wait till i get a 55G tank (if i do...)

so the angels get all aggresive after time?

i am gonna put sand with a mixture of a few small smooth rocks for the substrate i think. i would like to get some bottom dwellers, plus the sand will give it a good natural look.

what would you guys put in the tank? with trying to get a few larger fish in there.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

I think if you want a larger type centerpiece fish or two, you could probably get away with 2 pearl gouramis. Being the most peaceful gourami, maybe two would get along. If you can't find them, then get a Thick-lipped or Blue gourami...but get only one of those types.

Since the tank is indeed a 38g....I think you could have *one* angel. Make sure you add it after the tetras though, just to be safe.



> so the angels get all aggresive after time


They will if you get a pair that breeds. When they breed (which alot of angels do even in community tanks), they will guard the eggs so that other fish won't eat them (even though they usually eat them). This makes them aggressive towards other fish in the tank. That's why its best to keep a single angel, or a trio (which you don't have room for), unless you have the space for them to breed and not alot of other fish in the tank.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

alright i think i have got it figured out

38G
1 gourami or paradise fish (whichever i like better)
5 cherry barbs
3 platys
4 guppys
1 banjo catfish
3 otto algea eaters
5 green fire tetras
angel fish, or some other larger fish/es
39'' of fish when they get full grown so that would be pushin it, not counting the angel or other fish

then i would take my 10G tank
2-3female bettas (one is mean)
4 head and tail light tetras
and a divider so one of my male bettas can have more room.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Well, now the 38g looks fine...but the 10g worries me.



> then i would take my 10G tank
> 2-3female bettas (one is mean)
> 4 head and tail light tetras
> and a divider so one of my male bettas can have more room.


I think you should leave out the divider. I don't think you can divide it enough to give the female bettas and tetras enough space, while still being able to give a male betta his space. Also, if he can see the females, he may become very restless.

I think you should move the CT betta to the 2g that will become free when you upgrade. Just keep the tetras and female bettas in the 10g and don't add anything else.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

oh yeah i forgot about the empty 2 gallon (duh) and soon i need to get a bigger tank for the betta in the 1G bowl.

i am hoping that the mean female betta wont be so aggresive if she has more room to swim, she chased the platy, the other females, and the green fire tetra, left the guppies alone though(?).

so the list i have seems fine with just 1 angel, i still think i am gonna trim the list down just a little bit, still wondering whether to get the banjo catfish.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

> still wondering whether to get the banjo catfish


They look really cool. But, you mentioned that they don't really move much. I think cories are alot more entertaining. They play and dig around and would love a sand substrate. They also don't produce that much waste so you could have a good little group (about 6 depending on which kind you choose).

I have a bristlenose (i know its not a banjo) and I thought he was soo cool when I got him. I never see him though...but I do see his little poo presents. My cories provide alot more entertainment.

Ultimately its your choice. I'm just letting you know how I think... I have a magazine article about banjos...I just didn't read it. If I did, I could tell you if I thought it would work out in a 38g. Maybe I'll hunt it down later on.



> soon i need to get a bigger tank for the betta in the 1G bowl.


Yay! I am one of those crazy people that doesn't like to put bettas in anything less than 10g. Really, I had one of mine in a 5g...but he only stayed there for like 3 months. I couldn't take it anymore. I was in the process of getting my 10g (which was home to another betta) ready to divide, when the old one died....so the newer one got the 10g all to himself.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

the only reason i have him in such a small bowl is because i went to the petstore, saw a awesome betta, had a little tank all set up in case of something like this. i would like to get him a 5-1/2G tank, but the thing i dont get is, when you go to the petstore they have the 5-1/2G tank for 16 bucks when you can go to wal-mart and get a 10GT for 10bucks, odd...

with my 38G and 10G what is the most possible/safe amount of fish i can have in there?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Actually, tanks under 10gallon are many times more expensive than a 10 gallon. Then, anything above 10 gallon prices go up, obviously.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

weird isnt it???

i think i might skip the green fire tetras, i will just put 2 in 10G


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

You could always take the green fire tetras to the LFS and exchange them for some type of smaller tetra, or something else.

A 10g is perfect for a betta and a school of 6 harlequin rasboras.

There's not really a number we can tell you that is good for your tanks...it all depends on the type of fish.
The latest stocking list you posted sounded good.

Or...you could have your 2 female bettas and a school of harlies or glowlight tetras, or black neon tetras....something small.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

today i got 10lbs. of sand, about 5lbs. of smooth tiny pebbles for the tank, and i got a aquaclear 30G filter, very nice heater, couple of power heads.

i have the tank cycling right now, i am gonne be adding all of the wood, plants and stuff hopefully within the next week and then i am gonna add professa.

i need about 8lbs. more sand, get that with-in the next few days


----------



## pkillur (May 24, 2006)

SpoiledFishies said:


> cherry barbs dont seem to be able to go with to many fish, the compatiblity chart says caution required on most fish.
> could i put paradise fish in with gouramis? if i can keep the barbs, gouramis, guppies, few platys, tetras, and cory cats together it would be fine, but arent the barbs mean little things?
> 
> how would this be? if there all compatilbe
> ...


I have 8 barbs and 12 gourami in a 72 gallon bowfront and they seem to do OK. The tigers are small though.

Also, most of my gourami are way over 2 inches, most are like 3-5.5 inches once full grown. Get dwarven gourami if you don't want them to get big and eat stuff.

Here is a great link for gourami facts from WWM


----------

